# squat in london



## laurenorder (Nov 24, 2006)

is there anyone out there interested in squatting london or does anyone have a place to offer me? i left my squat in south london (for various reasons mostly personal) and really need a place to live....
cheers anyway!


----------



## scottlikesapples (Dec 5, 2006)

hey man
add me to msn [email protected]
i may be able to help you out.
cheers


----------



## Matt Derrick (Dec 6, 2006)

hey, damn i wish i met you when i was in london last month. i really didn't meet anyone when i was there and the squatting scene seemed pretty stingy about foreigners, i guess they look at them as "tourists", even if they're down with squatting. oh well. im back in the states now...


----------



## laurenorder (Dec 6, 2006)

*scottlikesapples wrote:*


> hey man
> add me to msn [email protected]
> i may be able to help you out.
> cheers



Cheers, i added you on msn but you're not online, maybe speak to ya soon hopefully!


----------



## boucaneer (Jan 13, 2010)

me and some pals are going to squat some pubs in london. 
any empty boarded up pubs that anyone has seen, could you send me a private message please with the address or where it is please.

pepsi and pal and mr x, this is a forum post we will use from now. please post confidential information via private message please.

that pub i saw by blackfriars is now a working pub again. i went round hoxton last night too, could be some possables around there.

still keep your eyes out for a good one. 

good luck guys.

lauren, are you still looking for somwhere?


----------



## Komjaunimas (Jan 13, 2010)

boucaneer said:


> me and some pals are going to squat some pubs in london.
> any empty boarded up pubs that anyone has seen, could you send me a private message please with the address or where it is please.
> 
> pepsi and pal and mr x, this is a forum post we will use from now. please post confidential information via private message please.
> ...



If you want to squat an "uber" place, google ryleys clubs locations, friends squated few of em, they even have poker, pool, snooker tables etc


----------



## Sugarmoon (Feb 26, 2010)

i can help you i know some really chill people down in ldn who have a eco- village i can totally ask around for you.. THey have a facebook if anyone is interstead they maybe able to help you and guide u in the right direction,, i've been meaning to save up and get a one way ticket to london just to meet up with them and stay in the kew bridge eco village but right now im preparing for my studys in school if any one wants more info i can help u out.. <3 much love


----------



## wartomods (Feb 27, 2010)

i stayed in catford for a bit, it was alright.


----------

